

Show HN: Nodeler - An app that pairs Web/Mobile Apps. Ex: Remote Control Rdio - cdeutsch
http://nodeler.com

======
cdeutsch
Nodeler is a zero configuration service (Apple calls theirs Bonjour) for web
and mobile applications. It can be used to pair two applications/devices
together in an easy and secure manner.

I'll be opening the API to developers along with posting sample code for using
it, including the code for the Chrome extensions.

Ideas on how to use: -Instead of a mobile version of your site, create a "Full
Screen / Media Center" version with remote control. -Use a mobile phone to
control a game or app running on an iPad.

------
louislouis
can you give some examples of some cool things this can be used for? I watched
the youtube video and checked out the site but I'm still a little confused.
What I got was you can control stuff on your PC from you iphone? So nodeler
creates a sync somehow? Also whats the technology used behind this?

~~~
cdeutsch
So there's multiple tiers being used in the demo. Nodeler itself is just for
Node A finding Node B. Developers are free to define their own protocols to
communicate between Nodes.

An add-on for developers will be the "Nodeler Central" communication servers
which uses Node.js to accept web socket or tcp socket connections to create
real-time communication between Nodes. This is what the demo apps are using.

Pretty much everything so far is javascript and C#.

More about the technologies is covered towards the bottom of this blog post:
<http://blog.cdeutsch.com/2011/05/introducing-nodeler.html>

